# Foam inserts for Berkley Rod holders



## rrawhide (Feb 9, 2012)

I have 2 pairs of Berkley 6-rod holders that are fine except the foam. I have looked and looked and cannot find any replacement foam inserts for rod holders.
Has anyone replaced theirs? What did you do and how did you do it>

Thanx

rrawhide


----------



## TNtroller (Feb 9, 2012)

thinking some pool noodle foam cut down or some of the foam pipe insulation from lowes/HD should work


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Feb 9, 2012)

TNtroller said:


> thinking some pool noodle foam cut down or some of the foam pipe insulation from lowes/HD should work




+1 sounds like that would work


----------

